# determining quartering wind direction while drafting



## new2rd (Aug 8, 2010)

So I can obviously tell when we have a 20 mph headwind, but I'm looking for some techniques or advice to determine when it shifts to the side a bit. Going by our group rides, I'm not the only one that has a tough time telling which way the wind is going. I try to feel what side of my face is feeling more wind, but with a somewhat strong wind, I can't tell. :mad2:


----------



## Sumguy1 (Apr 5, 2008)

You're looking to determine what's called "apparent wind".
I turn my head and listen. When the roar is equal in both ears, I figure I'm looking into the apparent wind. When it's quiet but for the sound of the tires and the drive train, I figure I have a perfect tail wind.


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

I grew up sailing and windsurfing so it's a bit innate for me but I admit it can be confusing on a bike with all the turbulence coming from other riders and all. Start with observing the general flow by looking which way trees, grass, flags, dust etc... are moving. On the bike when directly behind someone move 6 inches or so to the left or right and see if you can feel the slipstream/draft of the rider in front. It should feel kind of like walking on a windy day on the beach say and moving behind a wall where you are protected from the wind. You'll feel less air pressure hitting you in general. If it gets easier to stay the same distance behind the wheel then you must be in the draft. If you move over and it gets harder to stay with the wheel then you are not in the draft. Moving from the draft to clean/unobstructed air feels like walking around the corner of a building protected from the wind directly into the air stream. The direction of the wind will push you in the direction it is moving. Meaning if the wind is pushing you into the traffic lane it is originating to your right.


----------

